# ORV Riding during hunting hours?



## Downriver Tackle

I have an ATV to use for hunting now. Question about the non-riding hours during hunting season. Is that just on State trails? Surrounding the State ORV trails around here, we have all these named county utility roads and county truck trails that are ATV legal . I can use those to get back and forth to where I need to get. Are those also off-limits during the non-riding hours, or just the ORV trails?


----------



## sparky18181

Downriver Tackle said:


> I have an ATV to use for hunting now. Question about the non-riding hours during hunting season. Is that just on State trails? Surrounding the State ORV trails around here, we have all these named county utility roads and county truck trails that are ATV legal . I can use those to get back and forth to where I need to get. Are those also off-limits during the non-riding hours, or just the ORV trails?


Restrictions on Off-Road Vehicles (ORV) & Snowmobiles

At all times, it is unlawful to operate an ORV on public lands in the Lower Peninsula unless posted open. Snowmobiles and ORVs are prohibited at any time on state game areas or state parks and recreation areas unless posted open.

Time Restrictions—It is unlawful to operate an ORV or a snowmobile between the hours of 7 to 11 a.m. and 2 to 5 p.m. on any area open to public hunting during the Nov. 15-30 rearm deer season.

Exceptions: The time restrictions on the use of ORVs and snowmobiles do not apply during an emergency or while traveling to and from a permanent residence or hunting camp that is otherwise inaccessible by a conventional wheeled vehicle. The time restrictions on the use of ORVs also do not apply to those retrieving
a legally taken deer, to private landowners and their invited guests, to motor vehicles licensed under the Michigan Vehicle Code operating on roads capable of sustaining automobile traf c, to a person with a disability using a designated trail or forest road for hunting or shing purposes, or to a person with a valid permit to hunt from a standing vehicle. 


H*ope this helps*


----------



## Downriver Tackle

Thanks. 

Follow up question to "*while traveling to and from a permanent residence or hunting camp that is otherwise inaccessible by a conventional wheeled vehicle."*. What is the legal definition of a hunting camp? Just your hunting spot? I have a few places I've scouted along the 50" trails that I'd like to hunt.


----------



## Waif

Downriver Tackle said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Follow up question to "*while traveling to and from a permanent residence or hunting camp that is otherwise inaccessible by a conventional wheeled vehicle."*. What is the legal definition of a hunting camp? Just your hunting spot? I have a few places I've scouted along the 50" trails that I'd like to hunt.


The last instance I saw was a tent camp in the U.P. where a street vehicle(truck) could not make it.
You might want to dig into a standing vehicle permit from the DNR. They say you can display an orange flag to make it easier to i.d. you as a disabled operator. Without a symbol on it though......I'd still expect complaints.Federal land zeems to not allow what the state does , though I have seen disabled users on one parcel . Tempted myself.


----------



## Waif

Here I goagain , unableto edit...Seems ,not zeems. 
A standing vehicle permit seems to allow more use of atv's. 
Part of a friend and my attempts at clarification over the years has been the use of electric wheelchairs , now allowed where the general public can walk ,followed by if the chair user can carry an uncased or loaded gun while moving.
A former avid grouse hunter part of the reason...


----------



## Downriver Tackle

Waif said:


> The last instance I saw was a tent camp in the U.P. where a street vehicle(truck) could not make it.
> You might want to dig into a standing vehicle permit from the DNR. They say you can display an orange flag to make it easier to i.d. you as a disabled operator. Without a symbol on it though......I'd still expect complaints.Federal land zeems to not allow what the state does , though I have seen disabled users on one parcel . Tempted myself.


Not disabled, just exploring my options for this coming season. I've scouted almost every inch of trails from here to Atlanta and found quite a few promising spots I'd like to try. Allot of them are along the 50" trails where you cannot get a conventional vehicle through. I don't even think they're allowed on those trails. I was mistaken and thought the ORV trails were the only thing off-limits during the no riding hours, so I wrote those spots off at first. I'm only a couple 100 yards from driveway to the 50" trails, so I would be traveling from my permanent residence to my hunting spot along the trails that are inaccessible by conventional vehicle. Seems I meet the criteria, besides the "hunting camp" possibly, but would like to hear a CO's opinion before I even attempt it.


----------



## flyting

I thought it is legal to ride the designated, marked orv trails year round including deer season. That may include a 50 inch trail if marked. Not positive!


----------



## Petronius

Downriver Tackle said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Follow up question to "*while traveling to and from a permanent residence or hunting camp that is otherwise inaccessible by a conventional wheeled vehicle."*. What is the legal definition of a hunting camp? Just your hunting spot? I have a few places I've scouted along the 50" trails that I'd like to hunt.


The hunting camp would be the camping setup or site. It could be a cabin, camper, trailer or tent. It would not be a ground blind or tree stand.


----------



## sparky18181

D


Downriver Tackle said:


> Not disabled, just exploring my options for this coming season. I've scouted almost every inch of trails from here to Atlanta and found quite a few promising spots I'd like to try. Allot of them are along the 50" trails where you cannot get a conventional vehicle through. I don't even think they're allowed on those trails. I was mistaken and thought the ORV trails were the only thing off-limits during the no riding hours, so I wrote those spots off at first. I'm only a couple 100 yards from driveway to the 50" trails, so I would be traveling from my permanent residence to my hunting spot along the trails that are inaccessible by conventional vehicle. Seems I meet the criteria, besides the "hunting camp" possibly, but would like to hear a CO's opinion before I even attempt it.


DT 
I'd start a conversation with dead short to get answers to your questions.


----------



## hommer23

petronius said:


> The hunting camp would be the camping setup or site. It could be a cabin, camper, trailer or tent. It would not be a ground blind or tree stand.


Just build a second ground bling with a roof so you can put a cot and gas stove in it and big enough to park your quad in. Then you can drive to your camp at 4:00 have a cup of coffee take a dump, then walk 20 feet to your stand/ blind. Might be a loophole in the laws


----------



## Downriver Tackle

petronius said:


> The hunting camp would be the camping setup or site. It could be a cabin, camper, trailer or tent. It would not be a ground blind or tree stand.


Well, I do have a small tent I keep in the back bag on the quad.


----------



## Downriver Tackle

hommer23 said:


> Just build a second ground bling with a roof so you can put a cot and gas stove in it and big enough to park your quad in. Then you can drive to your camp at 4:00 have a cup of coffee take a dump, then walk 20 feet to your stand/ blind. Might be a loophole in the laws


 We usually do post a state land permit and camp overnight for opening day. Have private land rights for the opener this year though.  I'm literally 30-45 seconds from driveway to trail head and 15 miles of state land. I'm spoiled and can hit different spots before and after work every day of the firearm season and want to maximize my opportunities. Traveling by truck limits them.


----------



## Downriver Tackle

sparky18181 said:


> D
> 
> DT
> I'd start a conversation with dead short to get answers to your questions.


 That's why I started here, hoping one of them will chime in. I like to spread the knowledge I get.


----------

